# bricklayers wages in Melbourne??



## westy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi All,
we are thinking of making the move to melbourne as the building industry is taking a dive in Ireland.
I'm an Aussie and my Husband is Irish so we have no Visa issues.
We are in Oz on holidays at the moment doing a bit of research but the one thing we can't find out is an aprox weekly/monthly bricklaying wage....
If anyone can give us any idea's we'd be so gratefull....
Thaks a million!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

westy said:


> Hi All,
> we are thinking of making the move to melbourne as the building industry is taking a dive in Ireland.
> I'm an Aussie and my Husband is Irish so we have no Visa issues.
> We are in Oz on holidays at the moment doing a bit of research but the one thing we can't find out is an aprox weekly/monthly bricklaying wage....
> ...


Hi there westy,

Welcome to the Forum.

Will these help?

Bricklaying Jobs, Australia - Trades and Services job search with My Career

CareerOne

So you're over here at the moment? What areas have you been to? Do you like what you've seen?

We live about 45kms south of Melbourne on the Mornington Peninsula and absolutely love it here.

Is it too early to say if you've found an area you like?

Dolly


----------



## westy (Mar 4, 2008)

HI Dolly, fancy that! the area we want to live in is Mornington!!!!!
WE are going back to Ireland on the 16th so just cruising around for the next few days then back to sydney for the last week.
The other thing we need to find out is this - My husband has been a bricklayer for 10+ yrs but has no formal qualification, does anyone know how to go about getting australian papers? Do you need to re-train or can you do skill assessment?
I have looked at the employment websites but they are very general, we were looking for more specific numbers....
HOw long have you been over here for? what do you do?

CHeers, westy.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi westy,

We live in Frankston South and go to Mornington regularly. Our first choice was to live in Mornington but we were looking for the right school for the boys and Frankston High School seemed to be the best in the area hence why we are here. Once the boys have finished there and gone onto Uni we'll then move a bit further south. We moved here in October 2007.

Your husband will have to do a skills assessment. It won't matter that he hasn't got a formal qualification, 

VETASSESS - Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services

I'd definitely think about getting an agent for the skills assessment part of your visa application. 

Hope you continue to enjoy yourself whilst you're over here!

Dolly


----------



## westy (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, we've been back in Ireland for a week now and have to say - the weather is pure ****e!!!!!
We have told family and friends etc that we are emigrating in january and on the whole everyone has been very suportive.
But, as is the way with these things, once you decide to ge you start to get all sentimantal about where you live, friends etc.... and have the odd doubt.
We have to keep reminding ourselves that we have a wonderfull opportunity to make a real go of things over in Oz. I worry that we are being overly romantic about what lies ahead - in my min we are living across fromn the beach, long lazy days in the sun etc, have to remind myself that life is life wherever you live, the weather is better there that's all!!!!!!!
I guess i'm looking for reassurance.....???????
Love to hear from anyone over there.....
W.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Westy, 

We've been here since July 2007. No we're not across from a beach but we are 24kms from the coast which is much closer than we were in Hertfordshire, UK. 

There is no noise pollution, no car pollution, warm weather and my husband walks to work! We love it here, and although sometimes things get tough with family still in the UK we don't regret it. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## westy (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for your reply, I'm just having the normal jitters. you think i'd know better being an Ozzie myself!

Does anyone have any more information on the 10 thousand blocks of land/affordable houses they are apparently releasing in Melbourne?
Cheers.


----------



## Doughy (Jul 27, 2008)

hi im a bricky based in melbourne!
i moved out here 2 years ago from uk. 
bricky's in melbourne take home a net pay of just over $3000 p/m working on wages for a boss. obviously you can make more working for yourself. hope that answers your question, dont hesitate if you need more info. Good luck


----------



## lee1982 (Aug 5, 2008)

hello, me and 2 friends have recently applied for working visas for australia and are hoping to come out early november. we all have gnvq qualifications and have been in the bricklaying trade for a few years now. i have read some posts on here that say building generally is slowing down and the moneys dropped, but the last posts were in march. is this still the case? we would also like to know the sort of wages we can expect to earn on a day rate to start, in sydney/melbourne and maybe perth depending on the wage differences we are pretty much open to all places. anyone who could give us any information on this, it would be very much appreciated !


----------



## Doughy (Jul 27, 2008)

*bricky work*

hello lee,
My name's Shane. Im a bricky in melbourne and have moved back out here from Uk myself about 2 and a half years ago. In reply to your questions. first of all, there is plenty of work for bricky's especially in melbourne infact we're in pretty high demand and you can expect to earn about $3000 or more a month after tax, working 5 days, 7am-3:30pm for a boss.(Usually $25-35 an hour).Im not sure about sydney or anywhere else but i dont think you'd have any trouble trying to find work to be honest.
I can also tell you that they do things a bit different over here, for example all houses are built single skin from brick and the internal walls are all timber frame stud walls so there's really not much to it. Theres no cavity insulation and no thermolite blockwork plus its always just stretcher bond, i havent done any other bond since i started over here, no english bond, flemish or anything just stretcher so it couldnt get any easier really. I think English bricky's are much neater than the Aussies too so that should set your minds at ease.
Hope i helped you with your inquiry and if you wanna know anything else let me know.

Shane


----------



## lee1982 (Aug 5, 2008)

cheers shane thats exactly the sort of answers i was after, i take it that its 99% brick and block laying over there and hardly any stone? just wondered as ive seen job ads that seem to be paying more for "stone specialists" which im assuming is nautral stone etc?? i think its almost certain we will be heading for melbourne. also hows the work in the summer (heat wise) as we will be coming over in the middle of yours..... i think! sorry for all the questions but its just alot easier to talk to someone in the trade who knows what they re talking about!


----------



## Doughy (Jul 27, 2008)

lee,
Yeah your right lee it is 99% brick and blockwork over here, rarely get stone work although i guess if your looking for stone work you'll find it.
I thought you might need to know what its like working in the summer heat!,good question. Temperatures over here vary in the different states and funny enough you have more chance of being sent home coz its too hot than being rained off. Here in melbourne you can expect between 25-45degree heat during summer 45 being stupid hot. Leagally you finish work early if it gets to 36degrees. 36degrees equals 100degrees F or C which ever is which. From experience its usually 25-35 most of the summer and always seems to hit the 40's around new year here in melbourne. Your probably better off in melbourne, sydney or perth weather wise than some other states like Queensland where it is stinking hot everyday and humidity is unbareable for some. I have'nt ventured to perth or sydney yet so i cant really give you any real information on what its like there. Wherever you end up going im sure you'll love it, but if you do end up in melbourne i could even get you all work as i know alot of people in the trade!.

Out of curiosity where abouts in UK are you?


----------



## lee1982 (Aug 5, 2008)

im from a town near oxford mate, we are 100% going to melbourne now after speaking to the lads last nite and giving them the info you gave us, so thanks again for that.......... might even try to get over there sooner if we can!


----------



## jockopaul (Aug 30, 2008)

*Hi doughy*

hi mate im a fully qualified brickie and ive been in the game over twenty years, and am thinkin about coming out to oz for work there is a few things im not too sure about could you help me? i am 41 years of age will this go against me in any way when applying for a visa? i see that the basic rate that has been mentioned is about $3000 a month that is way short of what i earn here in the uk, and in scotland were i live isnt exactly paying top rates at the moment, we are thinking about coming to melbourne as i have family there who will be prepared to sponser me but they are not in the building game and dont realy know what the work situation is there, id hoped to get sponsered by an employer as ive been told that this helps your application or is this a draw back as you are to stay employed for a couple of years for that employer? is there employers willing to sponser and how does that work? i have a family and i dont think i could live on the $3000 a month going by some of the prices ive come accross for an average monthly family budget, rent being about $2000 a month for some of the houses we have looked at, groceries health insurance rates by all acounts this would eat up this and more, so what are the advantages? my wife works but what would her earnings be if mine are so little she is a beauty therapist? i thought that the wages were on a parr to what they are here so im a bit bamboozled with it all can you give me any pointers. as although the lifestyle all sounds fantastic the wages sound a lot less than i thought, and certainly not enough to live on, thanks paul at out with some info?


Doughy said:


> lee,
> Yeah your right lee it is 99% brick and blockwork over here, rarely get stone work although i guess if your looking for stone work you'll find it.
> I thought you might need to know what its like working in the summer heat!,good question. Temperatures over here vary in the different states and funny enough you have more chance of being sent home coz its too hot than being rained off. Here in melbourne you can expect between 25-45degree heat during summer 45 being stupid hot. Leagally you finish work early if it gets to 36degrees. 36degrees equals 100degrees F or C which ever is which. From experience its usually 25-35 most of the summer and always seems to hit the 40's around new year here in melbourne. Your probably better off in melbourne, sydney or perth weather wise than some other states like Queensland where it is stinking hot everyday and humidity is unbareable for some. I have'nt ventured to perth or sydney yet so i cant really give you any real information on what its like there. Wherever you end up going im sure you'll love it, but if you do end up in melbourne i could even get you all work as i know alot of people in the trade!.
> 
> Out of curiosity where abouts in UK are you?


----------



## Doughy (Jul 27, 2008)

jockopaul said:


> hi mate im a fully qualified brickie and ive been in the game over twenty years, and am thinkin about coming out to oz for work there is a few things im not too sure about could you help me? i am 41 years of age will this go against me in any way when applying for a visa? i see that the basic rate that has been mentioned is about $3000 a month that is way short of what i earn here in the uk, and in scotland were i live isnt exactly paying top rates at the moment, we are thinking about coming to melbourne as i have family there who will be prepared to sponser me but they are not in the building game and dont realy know what the work situation is there, id hoped to get sponsered by an employer as ive been told that this helps your application or is this a draw back as you are to stay employed for a couple of years for that employer? is there employers willing to sponser and how does that work? i have a family and i dont think i could live on the $3000 a month going by some of the prices ive come accross for an average monthly family budget, rent being about $2000 a month for some of the houses we have looked at, groceries health insurance rates by all acounts this would eat up this and more, so what are the advantages? my wife works but what would her earnings be if mine are so little she is a beauty therapist? i thought that the wages were on a parr to what they are here so im a bit bamboozled with it all can you give me any pointers. as although the lifestyle all sounds fantastic the wages sound a lot less than i thought, and certainly not enough to live on, thanks paul at out with some info?


Hi paul,
Thanks for your questions, i'll try to answer the best i can.

First of all, im not sure but i dont think your age will be an issue at all with getting a visa. I know that if you were trying for citizenship it would be less likely for you to gain if you were a pensioner. so i dont think you have anything to worry about there!.
As for your queries on wages, i think you'll be able to earn alot more than $3000. p/m with age and experience, atleast $1000.p/w or $25-$35 p/h I wouldnt worry about it mate i think you'll be pleasantly surprised on cost of living, its alot less of a struggle!.
Bare in mind rent and living expenses in uk are astronomical compared to here.
Living expenses are very different.
Working for yourself is the way to optimise your income although you'd probably want to work for an employer first for a little while to get the hang of how the ozzy's do things here.

Im not sure about employers sponsorships or if it would be beneficial, sorry i dont know how that works. I didnt have to go through any of that because i have an ozzy passport. I know you wouldnt have any probs trying to find work or employers willing to take you on though. 

I couldnt really give you an accurate sum for how much beauty therapists earn, i could have a look into it for you though. I'd guess about $15-25 an hour. 

I can assure you paul, you and your family would be alot better off here. I lived in uk for 26yrs and worked as a bricky there too for 6yrs so i am talking from experience .

I have answered your questions to the best of my knowledge, i hope it helps with what you needed to know. Feel free to ask more.

Thanks.

Shane


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

we are moving to melbourne from Ireland and my husband is a fully qualified brickie who trained and worked in australia for a number of years and expects to earn 9000 per month minimum, going by figures he is getting from his father who works there already.... 

So Doughy i think you should find another employer or at least go out and work for yourself, you may be getting screwed!!!!

Paula
xx


----------



## Doughy (Jul 27, 2008)

*thanks*



IrishAngel said:


> we are moving to melbourne from Ireland and my husband is a fully qualified brickie who trained and worked in australia for a number of years and expects to earn 9000 per month minimum, going by figures he is getting from his father who works there already....
> 
> So Doughy i think you should find another employer or at least go out and work for yourself, you may be getting screwed!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for your concern paula!. Does the father work for himself over here in Melbourne? because working for a boss you'll get no more than $40p/h

P.s I do work for myself!!


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Doughy said:


> Thanks for your concern paula!. Does the father work for himself over here in Melbourne? because working for a boss you'll get no more than $40p/h
> 
> P.s I do work for myself!!



yes the father inlaw works for himself for some big housing company dont know the name and he's doing very well, i dont know what the difference in salaries is about???


----------



## Doughy (Jul 27, 2008)

*let me unconfuse you!*



IrishAngel said:


> yes the father inlaw works for himself for some big housing company dont know the name and he's doing very well, i dont know what the difference in salaries is about???


Ok paula,
When i said that brickies wages in melb were about $3000pm I wasnt saying that i earn that a month!, I was saying thats the sort of minimum you'll get working for a boss after tax, super etc based on $25ph and just checking that out on a calculater now its more like $3800odd. 
Im doing very well myself and doing much better than that too!.. still confused?


----------



## billbophead (May 16, 2008)

Hello shane you say the avrage wage is 3000 dollas how much is that in uk pounds.do they do price work and how much per thousend cheers billy


----------



## Doughy (Jul 27, 2008)

*bricklayers information*



billbophead said:


> Hello shane you say the avrage wage is 3000 dollas how much is that in uk pounds.do they do price work and how much per thousend cheers billy


Hello billy, sorry im wrong $3000 is not an average wage infact its quite a low rate after tax and deductions working for a bricky boss. $3000 is roughly equal to 6000 quid, or close to double. I'd say without doing the calculations that an average bricky monthly wage is closer to $4000 working for bricky boss.
Yes can do price work!
I charge 90c a brick/$900 a thousand on most jobs which is at the higher end of the scale but not the top. price per thousand ranges from $750 - $1100 in melbourne

Hope that answers you question!
Shane


----------



## billbophead (May 16, 2008)

*price work*

cheers dough thanks for that
sounds like i am comming over with them prices .i would rather come over and do price work than a day rate. where is there quite a lot off work and cheap houses because i am coming over with about 10 000 dolles to get me rent and the basic things till i get work and first pay .can you tell me if ther is cival work rather than houses because in the uk the money is more on the cival side you no there is more strait runs haha.cheers mate billy


----------



## billbophead (May 16, 2008)

Doughy said:


> hi im a bricky based in melbourne!
> i moved out here 2 years ago from uk.
> bricky's in melbourne take home a net pay of just over $3000 p/m working on wages for a boss. obviously you can make more working for yourself. hope that answers your question, dont hesitate if you need more info. Good luck


cheers for that how much is that in uk money.you liking it out ther is it much diffrent to thy work in the uk.billy


----------



## billbophead (May 16, 2008)

is ther much price work out ther and how much per 1000 any one cheers.billy


----------



## lee1982 (Aug 5, 2008)

hello shane, hope ur still about. we were talking a couple months ago, we ve now booked our flights and are flying over on december 1st, 6-7 weeks time into melbourne!! theres just 2 of us coming over now. hows the work going in melbourne, still plenty on?? we were wondering if you knew anything about tax and the best way for us to pay the least amount possible on a 12 month working visa, any help much appreciated as always......... cheers mate, lee


----------



## billbophead (May 16, 2008)

dose any one no how much 3000 aus doller is in uk pound. head batted


----------



## lee1982 (Aug 5, 2008)

billbophead said:


> dose any one no how much 3000 aus doller is in uk pound. head batted


its around £1700 give or take


----------



## billbophead (May 16, 2008)

cheers mate .not good wages out ther considering the shortage off bricklayers .not being a big head but i make that in a week and a half on a price in the uk.i no the cost off living is cheap but when you have rent for a month that will take a big chunk out off 3000 dolles.


----------



## wolfdog (Nov 10, 2008)

*brickies wages in oz*

Hi all my names Andy 
i have just got my PR 175 visa to live in Australia
im a good bricklayer with my own business here,but have made the decision to up sticks and move to oz 
does any one know what a good bricklayer can earn on pricework in Sydney Perth or Melbourne???


many thanks wolfdog


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

wolfdog said:


> i have just got my PR 175 visa to live in Australia


Congratulations Andy! 

If you search around the forum I think brickies earnings have been discussed before although I can't remember in which areas. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## billbophead (May 16, 2008)

now mate i am in the same boat .i havent got 175 yet . i have asked the same question and by the looks ov things the prices arnt to bad but you are looking at 3000 to 4000 dollers pcm its only about 1800 pounds if you are on the books working for somone . did you have to do a vesset a test or somthing like that at a collage .have you done all the paper work your self or did you get a agent.


----------



## UK2Oz (Dec 4, 2008)

Most brickie firms prefer you to be self employed, if you do get a company who will pay your tax etc then you are looking around $35 ph. They are after gangs of brickies at Marriot Waters Lyndhurst and they are paying per brick and I am told it is good money.


----------



## nikki1105 (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry I know this is an old post, but I am trying to find a way to get in, we have been renovating properties for last few years, so have alot of experience in the building trade but no qualifications or employment history, do you know if taking a city and guilds in bricklaying would help with the application. Its quite frustrating we have skills and experience in several of the wanted fields just dont know how to prove it.

Any advice would be much appreciated, really need to get out of France!!

Nikki


----------



## zachary21 (Jan 3, 2009)

*construction work*



Doughy said:


> hello lee,
> My name's Shane. Im a bricky in melbourne and have moved back out here from Uk myself about 2 and a half years ago. In reply to your questions. first of all, there is plenty of work for bricky's especially in melbourne infact we're in pretty high demand and you can expect to earn about $3000 or more a month after tax, working 5 days, 7am-3:30pm for a boss.(Usually $25-35 an hour).Im not sure about sydney or anywhere else but i dont think you'd have any trouble trying to find work to be honest.
> I can also tell you that they do things a bit different over here, for example all houses are built single skin from brick and the internal walls are all timber frame stud walls so there's really not much to it. Theres no cavity insulation and no thermolite blockwork plus its always just stretcher bond, i havent done any other bond since i started over here, no english bond, flemish or anything just stretcher so it couldnt get any easier really. I think English bricky's are much neater than the Aussies too so that should set your minds at ease.
> Hope i helped you with your inquiry and if you wanna know anything else let me know.
> ...


Hi i am a plasterer with 20 years exp not got an nvq which i understand i need for the visa however wife is a nurse but if we come out on her visa would i find it difficult to get work because of nvq . Is there also plenty of work for plasterers and if so what is a nice area to live in and a nearby hospital for wife to work in.
cheers


----------



## Yazza (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi there

I was reading your reply about brickies in Australia

My husband has recently submitted his visa to DIAC so hopefully within the next 9 months or so, he'll get his visa.

He is a bricklayer (over 20 years' experience) and will be looking for work. Initially he'll work on site to get to know how the Aussies work etc but how easy is it to find work? We've got 3 kids and our only fear is to go to Australia without a secure job offer - would you recommend that we look up building companies and send his CV off to them direct or do you know another way of getting work? Also, we're not really looking at Melbourne but either Adelaide or Mackay - however any help would be really appreciated!!

Cheers!! Yasmin


----------



## Doughy (Jul 27, 2008)

Yazza said:


> Hi there
> 
> I was reading your reply about brickies in Australia
> 
> ...


hi Yasmin

I can tell you as much as i know. 
I cant really give an accurate answer on how easy to find work in Adelaide or Mackay as i dont know what its like there.
What i do know is there is a shortage of good brickies in Oz so being an English bricky does have advantages- we are neater,cleaner and know different bonds lol.
There are big name building company's you could contact and like you say send your cv or whatever but i dont know the names of the ones in Adelaide and Mackay,you'd probably be better off searching for them yourself on the net maybe,i only know a few in Melbourne Victoria.
I really can only tell you for sure about Melbourne,Victoria,i'd be guessing with other states.
I can tell you that i started on the trowel about 2 months after arrival in Melbourne and Have'nt had a day out of work since(3yrs) and i only have 10yrs experience including the 3 here. I started my own business 7months ago now and definately have no probs finding work. I suppose it depends where you live. If your in well populated areas it'll be easier than being off in the bush or down a beaten track. Most work would be around the cities and once you find it its all a matter of establishing a good name and then the work is looking for you.
Sorry i wasnt much help and good luck 

Shane


----------



## Yazza (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Shane

Thanks so much for your reply

Having browsed through what some people had to say about Mackay, I don't think we'll actually be living there coz apparently the schools are pretty rubbish (we have 3 boys 13, 12 and 11 so need a good school) and no hospital nearby. Although it was lovely when we went on holiday however, everything looks different when you're on your hols!!

So, we're not discounting Melbourne now!! We'll have to go and have a look round first so if you could please tell me where abouts you live, whether you have children and how people are on a social nature - do you all go round to peoples' houses and have barbecues??? I know that when we spent 6 weeks travelling round, we found everyone to be really friendly.

And I'm interested in hearing more about you and how you set up your own company - Phil (my husband) wants to do just that but I understand you have to apply for a licence or something and have to be working in Australia for 2 years? Is this correct?

Any more information you could give me would be really appreciated - thanks so much for taking the time to answer these queries!! 

And finally, how are you lot coping with the recession or isn't it as bad as over here (for example)??

Thanks once again!!

Yasmin


----------



## Doughy (Jul 27, 2008)

Yazza said:


> Hi Shane
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply
> 
> ...


Hi again Yasmin

Ok, i live in boxhill north which is a suburb just 15mins from the city by car. Its not my ideal area to live personally,i'd prefer somewhere a little closer to the beach but its nice still and will do me for the time being. The people are really nice i've found really wherever you go,its just alot more laid back as you probably noticed on your hols. It is said that Melbourne is one of the top or the top liveable city in the world so that cant be bad.
I dont have children so i couldnt give you any information on that aspect really.

Yes going to friends for barbeques is a regular aussie tradition that happens all year round, its great.

Right!, my story:
I was only really an apprentice/improver when i left the UK 3yrs ago,well saying that i mean i never had my qualifycation although i had 6-7 yrs experience including the 2yrs i was at college for.
So i started on the trowel with a gang here in Melbourne roughly 2-3 months(holiday period) after arriving. I stayed with the same mob for over 2yrs and never worked for anybody else,all the time learning the aussie way of the job and generally getting to know how it all works and preparing for where i am now. 2yrs is a long time i know but i was only really used to working along the line in UK and had little or no experience in setting out jobs so your husband should be able to get up and running alot quicker. The way they build here is so much simpler!-wether built on a concerete slab or brick footing,the whole inside of the house is built up in timber and its just a matter of building around the frames. Its always stretcher bond and they have brick cleaners that come and spray the house with acid after your finished. Seriously you'll see how messy the brickies leave the walls over here and think it must be rendered. Basically alot of the tedious work is cut out,for example gable ends are rarely built in brick,they'll just fill them in with weather board or polistyerine render sheets.

You dont need a license to work for yourself(subby) so to speak but you do need a red card or white card its been changed to now which is basically a ticket that allows you to work on building sites legally,pretty much like the green one you get in UK. Its a one day course to obtain this card and costs you the equivelant to 50-60 quid. Its basically involves sitting down in an air conditioned office listening to someone ramble on about safety and watching a few videos for 8hrs. You need an ABN (Australian business number) which is just a matter of making a phone call and relaying some identification or posting the relevent docs.
You'll also need 'Public liability insurance' which is what it sounds like,to cover you against anything like a passer by tripping over a brick etc and will save you from paying millions in compensation for the rest of your life in an unfortunate event. Thats you pretty much set then unless you wanted to become an actual builder which will be my next step,now you'll require a license for this which you can obtain through the same company that you do the red/white card course through or sit a short course at college. Now im not sure yet on how much it costs to do or how long it takes but i know alot of average joes that are not in the industry aquire them to become owner builders(build their own house) so it cant be too difficult. Of course i will give you the info if i get around to doing that anytime soon.

The credit crunch is apparently happening here too but no where near as bad as over there from what i hear from my friends in UK especially not in the construction industry. Touch wood its not going to effect us,but no so far so good.

Hope that helps you out

Shane


----------



## Yazza (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Shane

Thanks so much for your advice and help - I think you've got most things covered for us!!

I think the next step would be to actually visit Melbourne - I have heard it's a wonderful place to live and i think it would have a good balance of city/suburban life!!

I would be grateful if you could keep in touch and let us know how you get on regarding your further application to be a "builder" because I think that's what Phil will be aiming for eventually, once he gets to grip with the Aussie way of working!!

Thanks once again!!

Regards

yasmin


----------



## Doughy (Jul 27, 2008)

Yazza said:


> Hi Shane
> 
> Thanks so much for your advice and help - I think you've got most things covered for us!!
> 
> ...


You are right Melbourne does have a good balance of city and suburban life. Of course i will let you know how i get on with my builder application if that happens before you get here. Its been a pleasure to be of assistance to you.. all the best

Shane


----------



## oopa (Jan 29, 2009)

hi doughy,

at last a fellow bricky who can type! LOL

we've just started our visa app so it will be a while before we can come over unfortunatly, but we have chosen melbourne for our new home and it was great to read your post

who knows we might bump into each other one day lol


----------



## westy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Shane, you still there? We are finally making the move and would love an update.... How things there now?
Cheers,westy.


----------



## Yazza (Jul 16, 2008)

just wondering if the recession has hit hard in Oz in relation to finding work out there as a brick layer?? My husband has lodged his application (beginning of the year) so we're just waiting to find out whether a visa will be granted or not - could take a while though!!

Also, any tips or leads as to how to find work out there would be greatfully appreciated!!


----------



## daffyduck (May 17, 2009)

*Bricklayers wages*



Doughy said:


> hi im a bricky based in melbourne!
> i moved out here 2 years ago from uk.
> bricky's in melbourne take home a net pay of just over $3000 p/m working on wages for a boss. obviously you can make more working for yourself. hope that answers your question, dont hesitate if you need more info. Good luck


Hi Doughy

My other half is a bricklayer i note you quote a net of $3000 p/m my partner is concerned this would not be enough to live on once we have paid rent, food, school fees, insurance, medical etc, is his concern justified or is this enough to live comfortablity and still enjoy live (going out & beer)

thanks 

daffyduck


----------



## Yazza (Jul 16, 2008)

Doughy said:


> You are right Melbourne does have a good balance of city and suburban life. Of course i will let you know how i get on with my builder application if that happens before you get here. Its been a pleasure to be of assistance to you.. all the best
> 
> Shane



Please do keep in touch - you never know - phil may ask you for a job!!! (am being serious here!!!)

Just one thing - you mentioned working for a gang of brickies - how did you find the gang - did you just walk up to a building site and ask or what??

Thanks again - we really hope that we get to live the dream - I think we've all had enough of england for one lifetime!!

Cheers and g'day!


----------



## jockopaul (Aug 30, 2008)

If my other half only takesl home $3000 per month we will be sleeping on the beach, surely the wages are not that bad, rents are from $300 upwards a week and thats if you are prepered to rough it... cost of living is higher for groceries etc....that is only £330 a week at todays rates,, we would like to think that there will be another $1000 on to that three at least to make ends meet... any up to date information on wages would be fantastic..
regards helena and gang...


----------



## kenneth (Jul 12, 2009)

hi shane,my own name is kenneth moving to aus soon with my girl friend is their still plenty of work their for us bricklayers,do u have to do a safe pass course?i have fifteen years experience also had ten people working for me here in ireland,so im not afraid of hard work,


----------



## Jiggi (Mar 25, 2010)

If work for boss. Howmany bricks are to be expected to be laid in streatcher bond in one full working day?


----------



## jip (Jan 30, 2010)

*jip*



Doughy said:


> hi im a bricky based in melbourne!
> i moved out here 2 years ago from uk.
> bricky's in melbourne take home a net pay of just over $3000 p/m working on wages for a boss. obviously you can make more working for yourself. hope that answers your question, dont hesitate if you need more info. Good luck


hi im a plasterer thinking of coming over would the wages pay the same? is it the same sort of work as uk?


----------



## scottyy (Dec 6, 2009)

hi shane my names david scott hence the nickname 'scotty' and im a bricklayer from england. Me and my wife lodged a visa application back in december but are still no closer to getting the go ahead. There is a new list out now whereby employer sponsers are in first place, state sponsers second and if you are on old CSL third place. I would like to be employer sponsered but dont know how to go about applying. I read your earlier email to westy regarding bricklaying in melbourne and would like to contact you regaring the matter. 
Cheers shane, Scotty


----------

